# Teaching in australia 2012



## sam88 (Nov 12, 2011)

Hi all, 

I am looking to travel to australia next year and combine the travel with supply teaching. I am currently a full time primary school teacher in the uk and was wondering if anybody could direct me towards how or where to find information on supply or casual teaching in australia or where is good to apply for these jobs. I would be looking to start my travels in the brisbane and NSW area 

Any advice is much appreciated


----------



## Bear (Nov 16, 2010)

Hi Sam,

You mention both QLD and NSW, you may not be aware but you need to be registered in each state you wish to teach in. It costs about $300 I believe. 
Please note I only know this through a family member who is a teacher and am not 100% on the cost.


----------



## sam88 (Nov 12, 2011)

Thanks Bear, I was aware that I would have to apply directly to the states but wasn't sure of the cost so thankyou.


----------



## ibu (Feb 22, 2011)

Also be aware there is massive oversupply of primary teachers in queensland. Do a LOT of research. Everything I've read recently suggests that it will be extremely hard to get even supply work in primary schools in urban areas.


----------



## sam88 (Nov 12, 2011)

ibu said:


> Also be aware there is massive oversupply of primary teachers in queensland. Do a LOT of research. Everything I've read recently suggests that it will be extremely hard to get even supply work in primary schools in urban areas.


Thanks for the advice i am doing lots of research and it is becoming very apparent as you say that supply teachers are not in demand much especially in urban areas. Maybe i need to widen my search and look into other educational work placements


----------

